# Better diet for senior beagle?



## timmygyu (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,

I have a senior male beagle, called Wooffie. Being a stray, I don't know his exact age, but I would estimate it to be about 9-10 years. He is pretty sedentary, sleeping most of the time, and slightly overweight. I would leave him loose to get more exercise, but he likes to run, and has the worst sense of direction ever bestowed upon a hound. If I let him run where I live now—out in the wilderness, where coyotes howl and prowl every night—I would be passing a death sentence. Weather permitting, which it usually doesn't, I've been trying to give him longer walks lately. He doesn't seem to have particularly bad health, but he is getting quite gray. For his entire time with me I've been feeding him kibble, usually the cheap stuff. Reading about it however has made me regret this decision, regardless of the fact that, during most of the time I've had him, kibble was all I could afford. Regardless, I would like to put him on a better diet. Better late than never, right? 


I've looked through the forums a bit, and I've found that the two main options—premium kibble, or RAW/BARF/Home cooked diets—both seem to work very differently for every kind of animal. Considering this, I've decided to try to seek some specific help here. So, what do you think would be best for Wooffie? The reason I'm researching this is that my father told me of a dog he had when he was younger, who he put on a vegan, homecooked diet. He said the dog regained all the color in his hair, which had already started to turn gray. Unfortunately, the recipe has been lost. So, is their anyone out there with a senior beagle who can point me to an appropriate diet? 

Thanks in advance,
Tim


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't have a senior beagle but have fostered a few and see many at the shelter where I volunteer.

First, I've never seen a beagle (other than at a dog show) that is the correct weight. So I am always leaning in the direction of "less is more" with beagles. As long as you choose a high quality food (look at the 5 & 6-star foods at dogfoodanalysis.com) I think you would be on the right track. And even then I would start the dog out on the low end of the suggested amount (use a measuring cup, don't eyeball), weigh the dog monthly monthly, and adjust portions as necessary to achieve the proper weight. Also, I would divide the daily portion onto two meals, and no free feeding (leaving a bowl out all day).

I do not believe that a vegan diet would be in the best interest of a dog. Just by looking at a dog's teeth you can see that they were meant to be meat eaters, not vegetable eaters. Dogs do not posess the enzymes to break down cellulose, the cell walls of vegetative material. So you would have to pulverize the veggies. It is really difficult to get all the necessary canine nutrient requirements in with no animal products. I'm thinking there would have to be a bunch of supplementation to meet the nutritional requirements. And if you are going to use supplements, why not just feed the real thing contained in organic animal products. However, if you can find one that is written by a qualified canine nutritionist, then all the power to you.

My dogs are on a raw diet. That also requires lots of research (I studied the books, websites, and raw forums for 3-4 months before even THINKING about it) and commitment to preparation for each meal. There are many different styles of raw feeding. Some days I feel like the more I know, the less I know. But you just have to go with your gut on some things and watch your dog to see what works for them as an individual.

That being said, the older a dog is, sometimes they will have more difficulty transitioning to a raw diet. They are used to eating kibble or canned, generally have some existing health problems, and tend to be more sensitive to GI distress.

Food bottom line...do your research, then choose.

As far as the wandering...it's a hound. They follow their nose! It is part of their very genetic design. I would never let a beagle off lead. I've had a few that I would allow to roam our pasture on a very long lead, with supervision to prevent entanglement. But to let most beagles off lead is asking for a disaster.

Cat box...yes, most dogs like "almond roca." Every one of mine do. So we keep the cat box in the laundry room with a baby gate across. And the cat gets fed on top of the dryer so the dogs can't get into that either.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Our beagle managed to live to 14, in generally very good health, on Gravy Train and Gainesburgers. Thankfully, I don't think either is available today.

Nothing wrong with kibble and you don't have to pay $75 for a 40# bag. Lots of us are very happy with Canidae, though it can be tricky to find. Their website has a storefinder and, usually, it's going to be a feed store rather than a pet store.

If you make a switch, do it gradually, while mixing in increasing proportions of the new food. Many dogs react badly to sudden changes - even when it's a change for the better.

Whether we argue that dogs are carnivores, obligate carnivores or omnivores, few would suggest that a meatless diet would be a good thing for most dogs.


----------



## timmygyu (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies, and hope there are more too At present I do feed him twice a day, and with strictly controlled portions, augmented by the occasional table scrap. Presently I give him about 3/4 of a cup, twice a day. Britebay, do you think it would be a better idea to look at a premium kibble, or should I evaluate kibble and homemade equally? BTW, I'm going to be offline for awhile, so if I don't answer, give me some time. 

Bye,
Tim


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> BTW, I'm going to be offline for awhile, so if I don't answer, give me some time.


What? Didn't you read the rules?

Once you register and post, you can never leave - not to eat, sleep, go to school or walk the dog.

That could explain why we lose a few members sometimes from extreme exhaustion or the need to make a living.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with feeding your dog a good-quality kibble. Some dogs won't eat a raw diet, and some owners (like me  ) don't have the time, money, and/or inclination to go raw. I do like to slip some raw chicken quarters to my dogs now and then, mostly for dental health. But, anyway, a high-quality kibble is fine for most dogs, and most brands are fairly easy to find. Canidae is a very good brand, and so is Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul (yaya, dumb name, I know). Blue Buffalo is available at Petsmart. Solid Gold is available at most PetCo stores. Natural Balance is at all PetCo stores (I think). Nutro Ultra is at both Petsmart and PetCo. Some feed stores will have multiple good brands to choose from. I'm sure you'll see a positive difference in your dog once he's on a high-quality food.


----------



## Magic.flyball (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, so the proper diet for your dog is the MOST IMPORTANT thing for your dog's health and well being.

Your beagle sounds like he needs (because he is aging) a healthy, grain free, by-product free diet. Usually for the older dog, natural wet/canned food is the best and the healthiest. these are some great brands that really keep your dog healthy, trust me, your dog WILL live longer! 

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellness_can_senior.html
(this is REALLY good stuff and would work well with your beagle)

http://alpha-nutrition.stores.yahoo.net/canneddogfood.html
(this stuff is great too)

hope this helps!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I think a good high quality kibble is just fine. The only reason we even looked at raw is because one of our dogs has never been able to tolerate any kind of kibble. I believe it must be a binder or something they add to kibble that makes her sensitive (technically she's not allergic, except to grains) to kibble food. 

There are so many good kibbles on the market now that you should have no problem finding something that suits both you and your dog.


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

timmygyu said:


> Hi,
> The reason I'm researching this is that my father told me of a dog he had when he was younger, who he put on a vegan, homecooked diet. He said the dog regained all the color in his hair, which had already started to turn gray. Unfortunately, the recipe has been lost. So, is their anyone out there with a senior beagle who can point me to an appropriate diet?



I would completely forget about the idea of starting a dog (i.e. canis lupus familiaris - common/domesticated wolf) on a vegan diet  

What has worked for my older Beags is a combination of raw & Purina One. We have an 8yr old male w/ epilepsy and disc disease who thrives on the afformentioned kibble, as does my 5 yo bitch who was having some arthritis problems after being attacked within an inch of her life by another dog. I've tried every kibble under the sun plus have gone down the route of 100% raw. Really have seen VAST improvements with those two hounds on the Purina. Especially the bitch - her energy level has tripled. I currently have 9 Beagles on it and they are all doing remarkably well. The best diet is not necessarily the most expensive ...


----------



## timmygyu (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,

I've been looking at dogfoodanalysis.com. Orijen senior sounded like one of the best. The price was a punch in the gut though, especially adding in shipping. Anybody know of a list of retailers that have Orijen? Anyone used it? What were the results? I'm also looking at wet food, but Wooffie has, with a few exceptions, always eaten dry. Thanks for the replies.

Tim


----------



## Woofie2 (Oct 5, 2013)

timmygyu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been looking at dogfoodanalysis.com. Orijen senior sounded like one of the best. The price was a punch in the gut though, especially adding in shipping. Anybody know of a list of retailers that have Orijen? Anyone used it? What were the results? I'm also looking at wet food, but Wooffie has, with a few exceptions, always eaten dry. Thanks for the replies. Tim


What food are you coming from? What has he been eating?

Not sure I would start with Orijen; personally I'd start with Acana first. I say this because Acana's a little less rich, made by the same company and a bit less of a *shock* to his system.

In an older dog, if you have been feeding a diet high in carbohydrates and then switch - even if it's slow, to an extremely rich food with very little carbohydrates, you can end up with a very sick dog on your hands. I myself made this mistake years ago.

So, IMHO, start with Acana first - then after 2-3 mnths, move up to Orijen if you wish too. 

Orijen's senior diet should be similar to Acana's wild-prairie - the main difference between these two, is Orijen has more meat/higher calories less carb's. But it could prove to be too much of a good thing too soon. 

On an older pup, go very very slow and allow the gut time to adjust.

Overall, I see nothing wrong with feeding Acana for a few months, then transition to Orijen, if you want - or stay with Acana (it is a little cheaper too) and add in some homecooked meals.

There is nothing wrong with half and half; half dry food and half homecooked meals. That's what I do. 

I have a dog who doesn't do good on raw, and after the nasty parasites he ended up with over the summer just from contaminated water - I don't care to ever take a chance on raw meats at this point. 

I know icky water has nothing to do with quality, etc of raw meat, it's just something I don't care to ever chance again. Not to the level of the illness he had; if a minor water bug can make a dog who was very healthy digestively that ill - what are the possibilities of what raw meat could do? 

His diet is half Merrick Grain-free and half ground beef, beef heart and mixed vegetables. He's doing awesome! It took all summer to get him healthy again though. 

Whatever you choose to do; just do it slow.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Woofie2 said:


> What food are you coming from? What has he been eating?
> 
> Not sure I would start with Orijen; personally I'd start with Acana first. I say this because Acana's a little less rich, made by the same company and a bit less of a *shock* to his system.
> 
> ...


This thread is nearly 6 years old and the OP has not been back since. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Woofie2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Oops....oh well! helps the next person.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

RonE said:


> Our beagle managed to live to 14, in generally very good health, on Gravy Train and Gainesburgers. Thankfully, I don't think either is available today.
> 
> 
> Whether we argue that dogs are carnivores, obligate carnivores or omnivores, few would suggest that a meatless diet would be a good thing for most dogs.


LOL as a kid I would buy all the dog food and I do remember feeding that -- our 4 never complained and I would buy whatever was on sale that month so they would rotate every few weeks or so...
Kibbles-n-bits appealed to me as well.... (dogs scarfed that down as well)...

Tim, I would go with a premium kibble, supplemented with 1 meal a day of raw meat/bone(?) and a whole egg....that way you dont have to worry too much about balancing the diet for your Senior.... We did it for our 11 yr old boxer (we were told to take her home to die) and I must say she made it 1 month shy of her 14th birthday....we put her down after she began seizing and stopped eating....


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Ooopsies... didnt know either...


----------

